# Ebenen Multiplizieren



## SimGeh (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich habe ein echt dämliches Photoshop Problem.
Ich habe ein Logo  (Blaue Schrift und weißer Hintergrund).

Da ich das Logo mit einem schwarzem Hintergrund brauche habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich eine schwarze Ebene unter dem Logo erstelle und dann das Logo "Multipliziere" (hat früher auch immer so geklappt). Leider färbt sich nun das ganz Logo komplett Schwarz.

Jemand ne Ahnung was ich falsch mache?

Gruß
Sim...


----------



## ink (26. Juni 2009)

Moin
Was möchtest du mit dem Multiplizieren erreichen?
Auf Schwarz multiplizieren ergibt immer schwarz....


----------



## SimGeh (26. Juni 2009)

Jo,

das war's dann schon!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Geht leider nicht...

Danke,
Sim...


----------



## smileyml (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

was genau geht denn nicht. Meines Erachtens brauchst du nur den Hintergrund von weiß in schwarz ändern. Ein Ebeneneffekt ist hierfür nicht nachvollziehbar.
Ebene 1 - Logo blau
Ebene 2 - schwarzer Hintergrund

Grüße Marco


----------



## SimGeh (26. Juni 2009)

Also,

das Problem ist folgendes:

Ich erstelle ein neues Bild. Da Färbe ich den Hintergrund schwarz. Danach erstelle ich eine neue Ebene und kopiere das Logo in die neue Ebene.

Das Logo hat blaue Schrift und einen weißen Hintergrund. Ich möchte allerdings, dass der Hintergrund schwarz wird. 

Deshalb klicke ich nun bei der Ebene mit dem Logo auf multiplizieren.
Leider wird dann das Logo komplett schwarz. Man kann also das Logo nicht mehr erkennen.

Sobald ich allerdings die Farbe vom Hintergrund in grün oder so ändere funktioniert es 

Sim...


----------



## smileyml (26. Juni 2009)

Wie Ink bereits erwähnte, liegt das am schwarz. Multiplizieren mischt quasi immer die Hintergrundfarbe mit dem Weiß - also schwarz x weiß = schwarz und blau x weiß = blau. Ich nehme an, das mein Multiplizieren deines Logos mit einem gelben Hintergrund das Logo grün und der Hintergrund gelb wird.
Du hast nicht erwähnt, dass das Logo fest mit dem weiß verbunden ist. Da bleibt wohl fast nur der Zauberstab, der das weiß fast und das du dann löschen oder färben kannst.
Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich du hast das Logo freigestellt oder gar als Vektordaten - dann kannst du das einfach und ohne Qualitätsverlust nach Herzenslust ändern.
Wie im Zweifel das Umwandeln in Vektoren funktioniert, findest du mehrfach hier im Forum über die Suchfunktion und auch bei den Tutorials.

Grüße Marco


----------



## hierbavida (27. Juni 2009)

Dürfte max. mit Ebenstil funktionieren. Um weicheren Übergang zu erstellen ist ALT-Taste und das kleine Dreieck zu trennen. Bild sollte selbsterklärend sein.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Juni 2009)

@hierbeivida: vielleicht solltest du Ihm erklären das er das erreicht indem er die Alttaste im Bereich "Farbbereich" deines Bildes verwendet.

Gruß


----------

